# Eddy Curry, a loser on the court and in life



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Despite that enormous salary — and the fact that Curry has made more than $57 million in his nine-year career — the former No. 4 draft pick is seriously in debt. As the Associated Press reports, Curry defaulted on a $575,000 loan with an 85 percent interest rate, which can only happen in Nevada, and has been ordered to pay back $1.2 million to Allstar Capital Inc., the world's most ironic loan service.
> However, Curry argues that he shouldn't have to pay off that debt, because he's spending too much money in other places. According to reports filed in the suit Curry's outgoing payments include:
> • $30,000 a month for "household expenses."
> • $17,000 a month to various relatives including his parents, sister and father-in-law.
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ba...a-lot-spends-a-lot-and-owes-a-?urn=nba,243600


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

A G for cable? If he doesn't have every channel in the world he's got to be dumber than I thought.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

$350,000 to Juwan Howard? Did they have a divorce and are kids involved?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This is sort of old news...I guess you're a fool if you don't want 85 % interest from Eddy Curry after you see his credit rating. Hey if you're going to play the fool you may as well play the king of fools.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> A G for cable? If he doesn't have every channel in the world he's got to be dumber than I thought.


Probably has satellite TV in his car, all the porn etc...

But someone who signs a loan with an 85% interest rate is probably even dumber than anyone thought. I wonder if that loan officer started a company just to take advantage of him.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Organized Chaos said:


> $350,000 to Juwan Howard? Did they have a divorce and are kids involved?


See? He wasn't fat, he was pregnant!


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I try not to judge but this is flat out ridiculous. Most of these "expenses" could effectively be paid using just a week's pay (2-3 games) from his $10-$11 million salary. Him being in debt is inexcusable, shameful and downright a crime. I guess all this means that he's going to get his **** together this season and ball out in hopes of getting some other team to pay for him being out of shape.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I was listening to ESPN Radio yesterday and they were talking about this. Utterly ridiculous. The guy needs help. He has no clue what he's doing.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I want to laugh at the 85% interest thing, but honestly, I just feel bad for that kind of stupidity.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Basel said:


> I was listening to ESPN Radio yesterday and they were talking about this. Utterly ridiculous. The guy needs help. He has no clue what he's doing.


Starving kids need help. Eddy Curry needs to be neutered.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Adam said:


> Starving kids need help. Eddy Curry needs to be neutered.


Touché.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

E.H. Munro said:


> See? He wasn't fat, he was pregnant!


:funny:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Of course you're in debt when you pay Juwan Howard $350,000 to be your ****ing life coach.

_*"Lesson number 1 Eddy. Who gives a ****. That's always been my motto. You have millions, nothing could ever go wrong. I like to think of my bank account as an endless pit of money...." -Juwan

"An endless pit of cheeseburgers, now that would be ****ing dope!" -Eddy

"What? Don't ****ing interrupt me Eddy. I'm trying to help you. Now like I was saying, there's no way you can run out of money. One time I spent $800,000 in one night on a 1 legged stripper, and then I had to pay another $200,000 to have the bitch killed so no one knew Juwan Howard was ****ing 1 legged strippers. **** 1mil in a night, what a crazy nigh......" -Juwan ****ing Howard

"Man, do you really think we could do that?" - Curry

"Do what? I told you to quit cutting me off you fat son of a bitch" Juwan

"The endless cheeseburger pit man. Like who would I call to set that up? How much would it cost?" -McCurry

"You know what, you've learned everything I can teach you. Pay me my ****ing $350,000." Juwan*_


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Curry had an accountant handle all his money, and now he's planning to sue him. I wouldn't trust an outsider with a dime, but Curry trusts an outsider with his life savings. Stupid is what stupid does, and now stupid is 2 mil in debt.

If you have the promise of 10 mil, why borrow a dime? So you can buy more stuff? Stupid.


----------

